# [OFF] Organisation d'un match Enemy-Territory (Serveur Pret)

## sharlaan

Salut,

voila un match Enemy-Territory est organisé : http://forum.hardware.fr/hardwarefr/OSAlternatifs/sujet-32848-1.htm

Venez

La team Gentoo :

 sharlaan,

 ttypub,

 anigel,

 Wallalai,

 sebbb.

 vanilla

 mirtouf

 Popop56

 fl0ups

 dark

 Coolos56

 Hazar

 belgique

 KIKAduKANA

Le team debian :

 klaimant

 AirbaT

 udok

 xPOULET

 farib

 mikala

 the dml

 Lebibi

 BlindMan

 cyplp

 steph73

 glor

 kyo54 

Le serveur est arrivé !!

213.186.47.144:27960Last edited by sharlaan on Sat Feb 14, 2004 12:26 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## DuF

Il y a une date d'arrêtée ?

Il y a 4 pages dans le sujet là et sur la première cela n'est pas indiqué. Ce serait bien de la connaitre  :Smile: 

----------

## sharlaan

alors, en fait on a pas encore de date précise car on devrait avoir un serveur (100MBit), mais la personne conserné est entraint de contacter l'admin pour convenir d'une date.

Dès que je la connais le la met, mais il faut s'inscrire sur l'autre forum, je vais voir pour essayer de ne pas vous obliger à vous inscrire et donc transmettre vos candidatures

----------

## ttgeub

J en suis !!! En plus contre des debianeux, j en suis deux fois plus !!!!

----------

## anigel

Pareil !

On va leur éclater la chetron  :Laughing:  !

Enfin... on va essayer en tous cas ^^

----------

## Wallalai

Bonjour,

Je suis partant aussi si l'idée voit le jour. Pour l'instant il me semble que çà cause pas mal mais rien de concret n'est  encore décidé. 

I'm an engineer !   :Wink: 

----------

## ttgeub

Ben moi i'm a medic and anigel is a panzer pussy

----------

## Koon

 *L'article en question wrote:*   

> Debian:
> 
> Télécharger et lancer le fichier:
> 
> http://ftp.algx.net/idsoftware/et/linux/et-linux-2.56-2.x86.run
> ...

 

Ya déjà 1-0 pour Gentoo semble-t'il...

Je vous aiderais bien, mais j'ai jamais joué à ET donc je risque de faire baisser le score de Gentoo  :Wink: 

-K

----------

## sharlaan

 *Koon wrote:*   

>  *L'article en question wrote:*   Debian:
> 
> Télécharger et lancer le fichier:
> 
> http://ftp.algx.net/idsoftware/et/linux/et-linux-2.56-2.x86.run
> ...

 

C'est pas grave

Et meme si c'est partis d'un probleme idiot, c'est une bonne idée je trouve.

----------

## sebbb

Bon, ben m'inscrit à la suite :)

D'ailleur je vais aller m'entrainer !! (la bonne excuse ;)

----------

## sharlaan

Après discution sur OSA (http://forum.hardware.fr/hardwarefr/OSAlternatifs/liste_sujet-1.htm), le mieux serait que vous vous y inscriviez.  :Confused: 

Ca derange personne ?

----------

## ttgeub

non c est bon je viens de le faire sous le nick tty

----------

## Wallalai

OK, je me suis inscrit à l'instant. 

Impatient d'en découdre avec ces debianeux (ou _istes ?)   :Very Happy: 

----------

## anigel

Pareil, suis inscrit aussi, mais j'avoue ne pas avoir eu le courage de lire les 10 pages de posts  :Sad:  !!!

Quelqu'un sait où sera hébergé le serveur ? Et la date du tournoi ?

----------

## sharlaan

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Pareil, suis inscrit aussi, mais j'avoue ne pas avoir eu le courage de lire les 10 pages de posts  !!!
> 
> Quelqu'un sait où sera hébergé le serveur ? Et la date du tournoi ?

 

On cherche encore le serveur, et pour la date se sera quand on aura le serveurs.

Pour les 10 pages de posts, c'est pour les inscriptions et quand les debianeux veulent faire croire qu'ils vont gagné   :Laughing: 

----------

## nuts

je veux participer avec un autre pote qui utilise gentoo.

 c est ou et quand?

pour al methode d install 1-0 pour la gentoo

----------

## sharlaan

 *nuts wrote:*   

> je veux participer avec un autre pote qui utilise gentoo.
> 
>  c est ou et quand?
> 
> pour al methode d install 1-0 pour la gentoo

 

On attend encore le serveur, il devrait plus tarder

----------

## nuts

et pour le ou et quand?

faudra prevoir un [GEN]nuts et [GEN]Seb

----------

## scout

J'aime bien les fps, je suis en train de l'installer, et si je suis suffisament bon et dispo, alors je serais aussi de la partie

----------

## DomiX

Bonsoir  :Smile: 

J'aurais bien voulu y participer mais ET fait planter ma machine   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  obliger de reboot. 

j'utilise les drivers xfree-drm pour ma carte radeon 9000 (R250). Si c'est deja arrivé a l'un d'entre vous, et que vous avez résolu le problème je suis preneur de vos conseils  :Cool: .

A+

----------

## ttgeub

Normalement c est arrivé à blackdrago qui est membre du forum, je crois qu il est tout simplement passé sous ati-drivers au lieur de xfree-drm :

```

emege ati-drivers

fglrxconfig

opengl-update ati

```

----------

## dioxmat

Si il s'agit d'eclater des debianeux et que vous etes pas trop mauvais comptez moi :)

Par contre, j'ai pas envie de m'inscrire a ci ou ca, donc prevenez ici. si TGL ( ou moi :) estime que ca gene, je suis sur que l'un d'entre nous pourra trouver une ptite page sur le grand ternet pour nous annoncer tout ca :)

----------

## nuts

bon ce qui serait sympa c est

1/ c est ou qu on s inscrit?

2/ de donnes la liste des inscrit

3/ la date

4/ nom et ip du serveur.

5/ quelle equipe incarne les allie et quelle eqauipe pour les axes.

----------

## LeCadet

GENTOO POWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!

je joue je joue!!

LeCadet : equipe gentoo

[GEN]LeCadet

moi moi aller soyez sympa

(Je joue avec Nuts donc [GEN]Seb n'ai pas a ajouter)

Par contre le forum hardware est tout pouri j'ai pas reussi a m'y inscrire. Je ressaierai plus tard

----------

## KIKAduKABANIS

salut tt le monde, jviens de hfr, et je suis nouveau viendu sur gentoo

je vous soigne tous pendant le tournoi ... si vous me dites comment activer le 3d support de ma carte graphique ^^

j'ai bo faire un emerge ati-drivers ... j'ai 300 points sous glxgears ^^

y'a t'il des proprietaires de Radeon dans le coin ?

g Radeon 9700 + Kernel  2.6.2 + NForce

dans mon cas, jdois activer ou non le DRM ? y'a t-il un chan ki pourrait m'aider ? #ati-gentoo style ?

j'ai un peu tout teste, et je commence a desesperer ...

merki

sujet aussi poste a la maison

http://forum.hardware.fr/hardwarefr/OSAlternatifs/sujet-32930.htm

----------

## sharlaan

 *KIKAduKABANIS wrote:*   

> salut tt le monde, jviens de hfr, et je suis nouveau viendu sur gentoo
> 
> je vous soigne tous pendant le tournoi ... si vous me dites comment activer le 3d support de ma carte graphique ^^
> 
> j'ai bo faire un emerge ati-drivers ... j'ai 300 points sous glxgears ^^
> ...

 

J'étais tombé sur un truc du genre, je vais cherché

----------

## KIKAduKABANIS

 *nuts wrote:*   

> bon ce qui serait sympa c est
> 
> 1/ c est ou qu on s inscrit?
> 
> 2/ de donnes la liste des inscrit
> ...

 

a cela je te reponds : 

1/ Tu t'inscirs ici : http://forum.hardware.fr/inscription.php3?config=hardwarefr.inc

2 / Les inscris hfriens gentooistes sont :

```

Gentoo Team // 13 joueurs actuellement 

vanilla 

sharlaan 

mirtouf 

Popop56 

fl0ups 

dark 

Coolos56 

Hazar 

belgique 

tty 

Wallalai 

Anigel 

KIKAduKANA
```

3/ La date ... bah a priori c bientot ^^

4/ A priori le server est bientot dispo ... ca sera un server sur ligne 20Mbit/s

5/ je ne sais point ... sharlaan sera ptet plus apte a repondre ...

voili voilu

----------

## KIKAduKABANIS

 *sharlaan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'étais tombé sur un truc du genre, je vais cherché

 

:jap:

----------

## ttgeub

J'ai repondu à comment installer une Radeon sous gentoo plus haut dans le topic

```

emege ati-drivers

fglrxconfig

opengl-update ati 

```

Sinon pour repondre à ta question non tu n'as pas besoin du DRM, mais de toutes facons tu n'as pas à te soucier de ce genre de details puisque fglrxconfig réalise déja pour toi ton xf86config

PS : :jap: ne marche pas, c est pas un forum à "message smiley", c'est plutot  questions techniques appellent réponses techniques ...

----------

## KIKAduKABANIS

ste la dedicace a sharlaan qui est de hfr ^^ 

en tout cas merki pour l'astuce, je teste ca soir ce

si ca marche, jte paye des frites et jte laisse pas crever de toute la partie ^^

<== da rambo medic ^^

----------

## nuts

j ai voulu m inscrire sur le forum hfr mais comme les admin trainent un peu leur cul pour m autoriser a postere t bah je l ai dans l'os. vraiment mal foutu le forum hfr

----------

## KIKAduKABANIS

c ptet qu'il y'a + de ppl sur hfr que sur gentoo ...

----------

## sharlaan

 *KIKAduKABANIS wrote:*   

> ste la dedicace a sharlaan qui est de hfr ^^ 

 

He oui on est pas sur blabla d'OSA ici

SInon j'attend la reponse de vanilla (sur OSA) pour inscrir ceux de ce forum, sans qu'ils aient à s'inscrir sur OSA

----------

## DuF

Toujours partant pour jouer mais si ça pouvait être géré directement par les gars d'OSA, sans avoir besoin de s'inscrire là bas ça serait niquel et très sympa.

Bon toujours pareil après il faut attendre la date pour la dispo.

NB KIKAduKABANIS : Merci d'écrire en français un peu plus lisible (voir un peu plus français), car c'est relativement *chiant* à lire, merci.

----------

## evil

Vivement qu'on le commence ce match   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## sharlaan

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Toujours partant pour jouer mais si ça pouvait être géré directement par les gars d'OSA, sans avoir besoin de s'inscrire là bas ça serait niquel et très sympa.
> 
> Bon toujours pareil après il faut attendre la date pour la dispo.
> 
> NB KIKAduKABANIS : Merci d'écrire en français un peu plus lisible (voir un peu plus français), car c'est relativement *chiant* à lire, merci.

 

J'ai demandé, et on est obligé de s'inscrir la bas

----------

## sharlaan

Juste pour information le serveur est en cours d'installation

----------

## DomiX

Bonjour  :Smile: 

Avant de se lancer dans un match contre une autre team, ca serait bien de s'entrainer entre gentooiste.   :Cool: 

@ttypub : la solution que tu m'as proposé pour ma radeon 9000, fonctionne à merveille, j'ai enfin 125fps à quake3 en 1024x768  :Razz: . 

Par contre lorsque je lance l'utilitaire de ati pour tester les fps (fglrx_glxgears je me souviens pu exactement du nom) mon processeur tourne à 100%, cela est-il normal ?

A+

----------

## DuF

 *sharlaan wrote:*   

>  *DuF wrote:*   (...) 
> 
> J'ai demandé, et on est obligé de s'inscrir la bas

 

Bon tant pis, par contre si des gentooïstes veulent s'entraîner comme le propose Domix y a toujours moyen de s'arranger  :Wink: 

----------

## nuts

moi chui deja chaud, mais je veux bien m entrainer. trouvez nous un gros serveur officiel pour ici  :Laughing: 

----------

## DuF

 *nuts wrote:*   

> moi chui deja chaud, mais je veux bien m entrainer. trouvez nous un gros serveur officiel pour ici 

 

A qui s'adresse le nous ?

Tu dois en faire partie non ?

Alors on compte sur toi !

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## nuts

je me presente [GEN]nuts chui aller m inscrire sur hfr pour nous representer  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## sharlaan

 *nuts wrote:*   

> je me presente [GEN]nuts chui aller m inscrire sur hfr pour nous representer 

 

on va les ...

----------

## nuts

avec lecadet on s entraine depuis quelque semaine deja et on a acqui un niveau tres honnete  :Cool: 

----------

## sharlaan

moi aussi, je m'y suis remit

----------

## sebbb

Sur quel serveur vous jouez ???

----------

## nuts

j ai pas envie de dire le serveur car c est 12 place et le soir c est tendu d y entree.

----------

## KIKAduKABANIS

bon bah je declare forfait, mes periph de pointage partent en live, spa jouable du tout

----------

## nuts

pas de chance

----------

## KIKAduKABANIS

telle la non chance avec ste gentoo ^^

----------

## sharlaan

 *KIKAduKABANIS wrote:*   

> telle la non chance avec ste gentoo ^^

 

pas sur, peut etre qu'on a des problemes de pointage (enfin certains) mais on aura moins de probleme pendant le jeux   :Cool: 

----------

## sharlaan

Le serveur est arrivé !!

213.186.47.144:27960

----------

## ttgeub

Ca y est j'ai enfin joué sur ce serveur, il est pas mal. C'est des campagnes de 3 maps avec uniquement les maps de base. Il utilise etpro comme mod pour l'administration, perso je prefere le shrubmod mais c'est pas bien grave ...

Sinon le niveau est pas mauvais mais on est tout de meme pas sur le serveur SADO pour ceux qui connaissent. 

Important  il necessite souvent un mot de passe que vous trouverez sur le forum hardware.fr et il faut egalement que son nick respecte bien la norme : [GEN]name

----------

## anigel

Serveur rapide, niveau de jeu sympathique effectivement (je jouais avec tty hier soir ^^). Bref du plaisir en perspective  :Smile:  !

Par contre, si quelqu'un connait un moyen de contacter l'admin du serveur ? Il y aurait peut-être moyen de modifier légèrement pour que le jeu se fasse en continu avec conservation de l'xp par exemple ? Plus sympa pour bien voir la progression  :Smile:  !

----------

## Wallalai

Bonne nouvelle, j'ai essayé plusieurs fois de me connecter sans succès. Je vais aller y faire un tour de suite.   :Smile: 

EDIT

En effet, çà tourne plutôt bien. Mais pas un Gentooiste à l'horizon   :Sad: 

J'ai pourtant bien regardé, même avec les jumelles.   :Smile: 

----------

## CourJuS

ada :o)))

moi je joue de temp a autre :o) encien membre de la team WOW.fr 

si a des game de linuxien je vx bien en fair partie :o)))

je suit casi toujours sur les chan #linuxfr #linuxbe #gentoofr sur le reseau undernet sous le nick de Garfield ou courjus :o)))

si non e mail courjus@skynet.be

++ ET powa :o)))

----------

## dabear

Si il reste une tite place j'en suis aussi  :Smile: 

LoL griller par la date :/ j'avais pas vu le mec qui parle dans un poste vieux de 6 mois :/

----------

## valcom

C'est un peu vieu comme topic  :Smile: 

Moi j'y joue aussi dans une team [GNU] composée de GNU/Linuxiens mais pas seulement de Gentooïste même si c'est la majorité  :Wink: 

Je voulais savoir si vous aussi, vous avez des problèmes de son avec ET ?

Mon kernel c'est un 2.6.8-rc4.

Merci pour ceux qui prendront le temps de répondre.

A++

----------

## dabear

pas de bug de son mais plus graphique avec des texture ki parte en vrille

pour moi je pense plus a un probleme avec les driver 1.0-6111 de nvidia avec les 6106 sa marchait mieux

----------

## kopp

perso j'ai pas de bug de textures avec les drivers 6111 (sur geforce fx5700)

,

mais bon si tu dis que le changement de driver est une cause du bug... c'est p'tet vrai  :Smile: 

----------

## Pachacamac

Il est prévu de refaire une partie ?

----------

## kikou

 *valcom wrote:*   

> C'est un peu vieu comme topic 
> 
> Moi j'y joue aussi dans une team [GNU] composée de GNU/Linuxiens mais pas seulement de Gentooïste même si c'est la majorité 
> 
> Je voulais savoir si vous aussi, vous avez des problèmes de son avec ET ?
> ...

 

J'ai des problèmes de son seulement sous KDE. J'ai l'impression que ca merde avec arts.

T'as essayé de lance ET à partir de icewm ou de fluxbox ?

----------

## valcom

J'utilise Gnome et seulement Gnome :/

Je peux essayer sous Fluxbox mais ça ne changera strictement rien je pense.

(je dois l'emerger  :Smile: )

A++

----------

